# Fromm LBP



## SandyRehn (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello everyone! 

After a rough start as a puppy with food (we went through three dog brands and two months of giardia) my growing girl has been doing great for the last seven months. However, next month she'll be a year (how time flies!) and she's been doing great on Fromm LBP formula. 

I do have a question however. I was wondering when I should switch dog food and to what I should switch too? 

Any recommendations? I'm very new to the "good" dog food and would appreciate any opinions.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I've had good results with Fromm LBP. I would switch at a year old to Fromm adult. If you want to use a grain free food, earthborn holistic is good.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max was on Fromm large breed puppy and when he was 13 months gradually switched to Fromm 4 star grain free food. He is doing great on it.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't think there is a reason to switch. Remi was on LBP till 20 months. He did great on it, but needed more calories so we switched. With GSD who mature slow, I think you can keep them on LBP for longer than the average dog. 

If you have been seeing good results with Fromm, stick with when you decide to switch. They are a good company.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Fromm is family owned and a self manufacturing company. They have never had a recall to date. I would stick with this brand since your dog has done well on it.

I'm not sure which LBP you are feeding but if you compare the "Main" ingredients below, you see that the first 7 ingredients are basically the same, making the transition very easy.

*Fromm LBP Gold Ingredients*: Duck, Chicken Meal, Chicken, Oatmeal, Pearled Barley, Brown Rice, Menhaden Fish Meal, Lamb, Potatoes, Dried Tomato Pomace, Dried Whole Egg, Chicken Fat, Salmon Oil, Cheese, Flaxseed, Brewers Dried Yeast, Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Lettuce, Celery, Chicken Cartilage,
*From Adult Gold Ingredients:* Duck, Chicken Meal, Chicken, Brown Rice, Pearled Barley, Oatmeal, Menhaden Fish Meal, Chicken Fat, Lamb, Potatoes, Dried Tomato Pomace, Dried Whole Egg, Salmon Oil, Cheese, Flaxseed, Brewers Dried Yeast, Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Lettuce, Celery, Chicken Cartilage,

*From LBP Heartland Gold Ingredients*: Beef, Pork Meat Meal, Peas, Lentils, Chickpeas, Potatoes, Dried Tomato Pomace, Dried Whole Egg, Pork Liver, Pork Fat, Salmon Oil, Flaxseed, Lamb, Cheese, Sweet Potatoes, Brewers Dried Yeast, Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Lettuce, Celery,
*From Adult Heartland Gold Adult Ingredients:*Beef, Pork Meat Meal, Peas, Lentils, Chickpeas, Potatoes, Dried Tomato Pomace, Pork Liver, Pork Fat, Salmon Oil, Dried Whole Egg, Flaxseed, Cheese, Pea Flour, Lamb, Brewers Dried Yeast, Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Lettuce, Celery 

Transition with small amounts of new food mixed with old, taking a week or two to change. If stool get loose, go back to previous amount fed (where stool was solid) and hold at that amount for a few days until his gut gets use to it. Then increase again. This is called "bowel tolerance".

Moms


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I switched Delgado from the LBP to the Four Star line at 1 year old


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Fromm is an excellent company. I think the variety of protein sources in the puppy gold actually helps prevent the development of allergies. 

I have played around with several different foods and am now building a rotation between brands and types but some of the foods from the four star line are in that rotation. Beau was on LBPG until he was about 15 months. I thought more protein might help him add muscle and bulk up so I tried some other foods but he is just a lean kind of body type.

Fromm has a LONG history in the pet food world and pioneered the use of risk analysis and quality programs - my only complaint is that the food swells up a good bit when wet so I used to moisten it for about 30 minutes before I fed it. If you feed it dry I would give 2 meals a day, not 1 (but I do that anyway)


----------



## SandyRehn (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your advice! I didn't know about the four star line from Fromm as the feed store I buy dog food from only carries the LBP from Fromm. I've heard of sites like Chewy that deliver and I think could be a good option. I'm so glad Fromm has a good reputation. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Chewy is EXCELLENT.Their customer service will blow you away and they always have fresh food.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Yes, yes you can order online. I love the Fromm LBP. My puppy was a little scrawny when we got him and he's filling in nicely with a gorgeous coat. Digestion troubles from the breeder's food are all gone too.


----------



## thaemcee2 (Jan 20, 2016)

just curious, the people who feed the Fromm LBP- is this the grain free "heartland" line or the regular gold line? I ask cause I am currently switching to the non-grain free gold line fromm from Nulo grain free puppy, which Lox did good on but the fat content was too high I feel at 17% and protein at 32%...want to know if the gold having limited grains in it vs grain free is an issue...thanks!
Steve


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

thaemcee2 said:


> just curious, the people who feed the Fromm LBP- is this the grain free "heartland" line or the regular gold line? I ask cause I am currently switching to the non-grain free gold line fromm from Nulo grain free puppy, which Lox did good on but the fat content was too high I feel at 17% and protein at 32%...want to know if the gold having limited grains in it vs grain free is an issue...thanks!
> Steve


I fed the one that includes grains. I guess it is the "gold".


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I started on LBP Gold, with grain.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

There was only the LBP which includes grain when Delgado was eating it, he did well on it but much better when I changed him to the grain free Four Star line


----------



## thaemcee2 (Jan 20, 2016)

Shade said:


> There was only the LBP which includes grain when Delgado was eating it, he did well on it but much better when I changed him to the grain free Four Star line





LuvShepherds said:


> I started on LBP Gold, with grain.





eddie1976E said:


> I fed the one that includes grains. I guess it is the "gold".


Thanks just wanted to make sure...out of curiousity, why don't more people use the 4 star line instead of the gold line which has grains in it? Is it because the 4 star line came out recently? on chewy, they both have 5 star ratings but the 4 star line has much fewer reviews, probably indicating its newer...and the 4 star line is only a few bucks more...just curious, thanks again!
Steve


----------



## thaemcee2 (Jan 20, 2016)

also, switching from the Nulo grain free puppy to Fromm LBP Gold, although her poops are hard for the most part, they are bigger and she seems to be pooping 1x-2x more a day...she is on a 50/50 mix for a few more days then ill up it to 75 fromm 25 nulo...i just hope i dont have to switch again! her poops should be getting smaller and shouldnt be going more, right?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A lot of people, myself included, don't necessarily have a problem with grains or think they are inferior to peas. Personally I look at legumes as a way to jack up the protein numbers while offering a food with lower digestibility.

I really like the Fromm line, raised my puppy on it, and emailed them asking if they have any plants for a sport food (higher fat and calories) because I have he seems to need those higher calories to keep enough weight on him. If I just feed more food, we get loose stools.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

On advice of my vet, we aren't using grain free unless he develops food allergies. I put my older one on grain free as a puppy without realizing what I was doing because the rescue suggested it. She now has trouble tolerating anything with grains, so we introduced a food sensitivity when there was none. That means no treats when I take her out anywhere unless I provide them. The vet said that grain free is a fad and should only be used if the dog has an allergy. It's like everyone going gluten free when they don't have a wheat allergy.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I also noticed certain stores may carry only certain lines. You can check out Fromms website it tells you all about the different lines and products they have and if you sign up for their email they send you coupons.


----------



## thaemcee2 (Jan 20, 2016)

jocoyn said:


> A lot of people, myself included, don't necessarily have a problem with grains or think they are inferior to peas. Personally I look at legumes as a way to jack up the protein numbers while offering a food with lower digestibility.
> 
> I really like the Fromm line, raised my puppy on it, and emailed them asking if they have any plants for a sport food (higher fat and calories) because I have he seems to need those higher calories to keep enough weight on him. If I just feed more food, we get loose stools.


I see...thats the reason I am switching away from Nulo Grain Free Pup because the fat count is high at 17% and vet said that could be causing loose poops...she never really had a hard poop on just the Nulo food alone, always had to add canned food to harden, dunno why! so hopefully Fromm LBP eliminates that



LuvShepherds said:


> On advice of my vet, we aren't using grain free unless he develops food allergies. I put my older one on grain free as a puppy without realizing what I was doing because the rescue suggested it. She now has trouble tolerating anything with grains, so we introduced a food sensitivity when there was none. That means no treats when I take her out anywhere unless I provide them. The vet said that grain free is a fad and should only be used if the dog has an allergy. It's like everyone going gluten free when they don't have a wheat allergy.


thats a great explanation, esp. with the comparison to the gluten free fad! I actually joke around about that a lot...as far as the peas and letinls etc in the grain free, you are 100% right! it skews the protein #s IMO..

I just hope when she is fully on the Fromm LBP Gold that her poops arent as big and frequent as it has become while I am doing 50/50 transition mix with the old Nulo

Thanks!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well my best stools so far bar none are the victor 30/20 hi pro to which I have added 2 TBSP a day of coconut oil to boost the calories. Yes my dog needs the calories. I have had loose stools on far lower fat contents.


----------



## thaemcee2 (Jan 20, 2016)

jocoyn said:


> Well my best stools so far bar none are the victor 30/20 hi pro to which I have added 2 TBSP a day of coconut oil to boost the calories. Yes my dog needs the calories. I have had loose stools on far lower fat contents.


thats interesting cause my vet said it was the high fat content in the Nulo kibble that was likely cauising her loose stools..i explained that she hadnt really ever had a hard stool on the Nulo kibble alone, and he advised to switch, and here we are on the Fromm LBP..so far her poops are hard which is great but it seems like they have gotten a little bigger and more frequent...so I dunno if thats a good tradeoff..I guess when she is on the Fromm 100% and not mixed in with the Nulo we shall see


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

We had no issues with the fromm as far as stools go. Max is on the thin side but I like that and want him on the thinner side but he looks good and healthy. Coconut oil is great for dogs and people like and like to add it at times.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

thaemcee2 said:


> thats interesting cause my vet said it was the high fat content in the Nulo kibble that was likely cauising her loose stools..i explained that she hadnt really ever had a hard stool on the Nulo kibble alone, and he advised to switch, and here we are on the Fromm LBP..so far her poops are hard which is great but it seems like they have gotten a little bigger and more frequent...so I dunno if thats a good tradeoff..I guess when she is on the Fromm 100% and not mixed in with the Nulo we shall see


It's possible you're overfeeding which can cause larger more frequent stools as the excess is simply being expelled. Delgado was eating 4-4 1/4 cups of Fromm, any more than that and he had cow patties


----------



## thaemcee2 (Jan 20, 2016)

Shade said:


> It's possible you're overfeeding which can cause larger more frequent stools as the excess is simply being expelled. Delgado was eating 4-4 1/4 cups of Fromm, any more than that and he had cow patties


I was thinking that too, but when she was on the Nulo we gave her 1 cup 2x a day for a total of 2 up till around she was 10weeks...now we are giving her 1.5cups 2x a day for a total of 3 cups daily, which is right along the guidelines for the Fromm LBP...and she gobbles it all up!

additionally, maybe it is because we are only able to feed her 2x a day and not 3x? on days I work I leave at around 1:20 so I take her out at 1 and put her in the crate at about 1:10....wife gets home around 4:15 or 6 if she goes to the gym....
we feed her at around 8AM breakfast and again around 6:15PM dinner...the reason is cause if I fed her lets say at 12noon, I am worried that she will hold in poops while in her crate when I leave for work...I cut her off water by around 11:30AM so she has a good hour and half to pee several times before she goes in the crate...so do I have the time to feed her a lunch? is an hour enough time before crating her? or even hour and a half? maybe we can look into feeding her 1 cup 3x a day at 8,11:30-12noon and 6? 
btw she is 13 weeks old as of yesterday...thanks!


----------

